# Organizing photos



## JoeyJoeJo (Dec 27, 2010)

I just got a DSLR and I'm wondering how you guys store and organize your photos. I've got a home server with 2TB of space set up with RAID mirroring in case one hard drive goes bad. So storage space shouldn't be a problem. But how should I organize the photos? I mainly know about entry level software like Picasa and iPhoto, but I don't know if they'll cut it. Also, how should I structure my directories for maximum efficiency (finding old pics quickly)?


----------



## ann (Dec 27, 2010)

you will probably get a hundered different methods.

I tend to work with projects, I start with the a folder with the name and copy all Raw files into that folder. Then a subfolder name work files, and another for prints.

I also make a contact sheet (hold out from darkroom work) and print it out on plain paper and put it in a binder in a plastic sleeve with the proper name. Then I can verw the sheets at my leisure and then when i decide which image I would work on I go to the proper folder and go from there.

I make 4 copies on 4 external harddrives. One which is kept off site. The only images on the computer are the ones I am working on. 

Some folks file by date, or perhapes function. Some software ; i.e. lightroom, etc will allow you to grade (think star) images and then you can pull them up by ranking.

I would suggest you just sit down and with a pad of paper and pencil jot down ideas for folders, i.e. vacation, pets, etc. or dates. In diagram form just pencil in some boxes and connecting lines to see where you need to starte. Hope that makes sense. An old fashion flow chart. Live with it on paper for a few days and tweak as you get more ideas and then start setting up your system for real. 

If you have just started it will be easier as you will have fewer images and less work. If not it will take awhile to bring what you now have under the new system and if it is a lot, do a bit at a time.

Depending on how much I have been shooting I will sit down on Fri morning, put a movie on and start copying and being sure everything is backed up. (not my favorite thing but propbably the most important thing )

When I am sure everything has been copied and backed up. I spot check folders.
Then i put the cards back into the camera format and start over.


----------



## KmH (Dec 27, 2010)

Invest in: *The DAM Book* - *Digital Asset Management for Photographers* by Peter Krogh


----------



## ann (Dec 27, 2010)

Well Keith, you have perked my interest into checking out this book .


----------



## KmH (Dec 27, 2010)

Good stuff.

Anyone using image database management software, like Adobe® Lightroom, should have the book around for reference, though Peter even has a section for Bridge.


----------



## ann (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't shoot the volume you do, and I never got the hang of Lightroom, but understand it's benefit with image managment.  Have been tooling around the web looking at the reviews , etc for DAM.

Looks as if the first edition can be purchased as an ebook but not the second, at least not yet.

I have become addicted to ebooks on my Ipad. What a difference when traveling !


----------

